# Test Kits



## Cate (Jun 16, 2015)

Could someone give me the names of some test kits that are easy to read and reliable? Thanks in advance. Cate


----------



## Dman911 (Nov 24, 2016)

API is probably the most common.

Dan


----------



## lord treas (Apr 11, 2017)

API is the cheapest, salifert, Red Sea, nurtafin, seachem are a few others. Generly for the ranges and lack of needing exact numbers API is used in freshwater.


----------



## Cate (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorry I forgot to mention I was freshwater. Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Api Master liquid freshwater test kit, costs vary I got mine for $35.00 can probably find then cheaper, don't use strips they are inaccurate. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadelin (Apr 20, 2017)

For ease... there are digital ones... the hanna testers...
hannainst.com or something like that... but... they are around $50 USD each...

it is still add a drop, shake, wait type, but it does the determination of results for you...

I use the API master kit with a TDS tester and API GH/KH test kit as well


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Seachem, Red Sea and Nutra Fin.

I have nothing but hate for API test kits. Their nitrate kits are a joke. I've put bottles in the dryer ( on fluff cycle) to 'shake' them and it's still wrong. Their ammonia kits have killed my fish in the past by not registering ammonia, and when cycling, their nitrite kits don't measure nitrites correctly.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

API work well if you follow the directions.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

LOL! I must not be the only one that 'can't follow directions' as there are endless posts around here talking about how people dose their tanks daily and keep showing zero nitrate readings. There are less than a handful of regular members around here that could actually get zero nitrate readings daily after dosing ferts 5-6 days a week.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Indeed.


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

Water testing with test kits that do no cause tennis elbow or do not work properly is much less expensive when they are done with a good kit to begin with. There are plenty to choose from.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Smooch said:


> Seachem, Red Sea and Nutra Fin.
> 
> I have nothing but hate for API test kits. Their nitrate kits are a joke. I've put bottles in the dryer ( on fluff cycle) to 'shake' them and it's still wrong. Their ammonia kits have killed my fish in the past by not registering ammonia, and when cycling, their nitrite kits don't measure nitrites correctly.


Lol you're the first person I have ever heard say this, you shake bottle #2 for 30 seconds the dryer isn't a strong enough shake to mix the crystals, shake bottle 2 by hand as hard as you can for 30 seconds add drops from bottle 1 cap tube lightly shake, add drops from bottle 2 shake for 1 min let sit for 5, I believe about 95% of all aquarium keepers use api and believe you me I have never had a fish die from a bad ammonia reading, maybe you're not doing the test right as you have to hold the bottles straight up and down into the tube I believe it's user error/out of date bottles. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Smooch said:


> LOL! I must not be the only one that 'can't follow directions' as there are endless posts around here talking about how people dose their tanks daily and keep showing zero nitrate readings. There are less than a handful of regular members around here that could actually get zero nitrate readings daily after dosing ferts 5-6 days a week.


I dose every other day and have 30ppm alot of factors can come into play as well if the tank is full of plants that are nitrate hogs could be one reason. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Smooch said:


> Water testing with test kits that do no cause tennis elbow or do not work properly is much less expensive when they are done with a good kit to begin with. There are plenty to choose from.


To each their own I won't change

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

I should also mention ive had my water tested by lab grade analytical equipment from my buddy in college the api test kit was almost right on the money, I had zero ammonia zero nitrite my api test kit showed 40ppm nitrate but it was 32 (could be me cause it's hard to differentiate between the different shades of orange for me) can't remember all the other tests kh/gh/phosphate etc etc

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooch (May 14, 2016)

p0tluck said:


> Lol you're the first person I have ever heard say this, you shake bottle #2 for 30 seconds the dryer isn't a strong enough shake to mix the crystals, shake bottle 2 by hand as hard as you can for 30 seconds add drops from bottle 1 cap tube lightly shake, add drops from bottle 2 shake for 1 min let sit for 5, I believe about 95% of all aquarium keepers use api and believe you me I have never had a fish die from a bad ammonia reading, maybe you're not doing the test right as you have to hold the bottles straight up and down into the tube I believe it's user error/out of date bottles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I've been in this hobby for over 20 years. I know how to use a API kit. My first job working at a pet store lead to a argument with the CEO of API over this very issue as customers were losing fish to bad readings back then. Things haven't changed. 

Do people get kickbacks from API? Is this why this subject always acts like a trigger? Maybe there are people around here that work for API? There is plenty of weird things that go on in this hobby, but this one I cannot figure out. 

I know how to read and I don't have a comprehension problem. API test kits are right next to test strips which people also blindly claim to be the best things since sliced bread. Some of those that make such claims sell them, so they're in it for profit.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Smooch said:


> I've been in this hobby for over 20 years. I know how to use a API kit. My first job working at a pet store lead to a argument with the CEO of API over this very issue as customers were losing fish to bad readings back then. Things haven't changed.
> 
> Do people get kickbacks from API? Is this why this subject always acts like a trigger? Maybe there are people around here that work for API? There is plenty of weird things that go on in this hobby, but this one I cannot figure out.
> 
> I know how to read and I don't have a comprehension problem. API test kits are right next to test strips which people also blindly claim to be the best things since sliced bread. Some of those that make such claims sell them, so they're in it for profit.


I don't get kick backs I pay full price for them, also as I posted ice had my water tested on lab
Analytical equipment and the api test kit was dead on the money, stop trying to scare people, I was curious on what you said and found not one thing in people losing fish, are they getting the solvent in the actual tank if so that's why, all nitrate test kits can be bad no matter the brand, you can actually take your water to a pool store and have them run tests, alot of the stuff they test for you don't need to worry about but most people cannot afford to shell out 300 dollars for an electric nitrate test kit. 

There's a reason every single forum, review etc etc rates it @ #1, I do agree the shaking of the nitrate bottle 2 can be a pain in the arm but you honestly don't have to shake your arm off I shake it and hit it on my palm a few times and reshake and I'm golden. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jr125 (Mar 5, 2015)

I prefer the Nutrafin kit for gh/kh and the Seachem kit for nitrite/nitrate. API for others and a Hanna TDS meter.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

jr125 said:


> I prefer the Nutrafin kit for gh/kh and the Seachem kit for nitrite/nitrate. API for others and a Hanna TDS meter.


I was looking for a TDS Meter but there's so many brands some come with replacement tips some don't, there's a kit of tds/pH so many to choose from, but I use all the tests in the api and have never had one issue but then again I'm always doing maintenence I never let my tank get out of control, I have a very strict schedule on feeding, testing, dosing, pwcs etc etc

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I've had great luck with the API Master Freshwater Test Kit. And no, I'm not getting kickbacks. I also use the API GH/KH test kit and the copper test kit. I've had good luck with this TDS tool: https://www.amazon.com/HM-Digital-T...=UTF8&qid=1494907663&sr=8-4&keywords=tds+test


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

I use Tetra 6in1 strips. They are accurate enough and fast.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

bigbadjon said:


> I use Tetra 6in1 strips. They are accurate enough and fast.


They may be fast but they are not accurate

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

I have tested them as have others. They are accurate enough to rely on. I am also willing to bet you've never tried them.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

bigbadjon said:


> I have tested them as have others. They are accurate enough to rely on. I am also willing to bet you've never tried them.


They are far from accurate enough to rely on and yes i did have until 5 fish died because the nitrite rating was off by 1ppm (showed 0.5 it was actually 1.5) in a tank where the pH is 7.6 is a sure death sentence, I decided not to be cheap because my fish deserve the best

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

If your fish died it was your fault not the test. You don't need pinpoint accurate water tests. If you get any color on a nitrite test then you need to do an immediate water change. Don't blame the test strip because you failed to act.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Actually you do need pin point accuracy, whomever told you that you don't is full of it, no nitrites no ammonia 5-40 ppm nitrate, the pH specifically in sensitive fish like discus, gbr's, rays etc etc have a good day and gl. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

I say you don't need it. Been doing it that way for many years. The ph on the strips is spot on in my experience but a daily swing 1.0 is common with co2 injection so I have doubts about those fishes sensitivity to small variances in ph. Anyhow you've killed at least five times more fish than I have with nitrites so I in turn wish you good luck.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I think your dreaming if you think your going to get pin point accuracy in any hobby test kit. The best we can hope for is approximate.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

bigbadjon said:


> I say you don't need it. Been doing it that way for many years. The ph on the strips is spot on in my experience but a daily swing 1.0 is common with co2 injection so I have doubts about those fishes sensitivity to small variances in ph. Anyhow you've killed at least five times more fish than I have with nitrites so I in turn wish you good luck.


When I first started off not after switching to a good test kit and good filters and the right stocking see you assume it was me when it was actually my old fish store I stopped going to, they said it was okay to stock 40 fish in a 55 gallon which some of the fish were bigger like rainbows, angels etc etc I was 165% stocked, I was new to the keeping with junk $20.00 filter from petsmart (I now run 2 aquaclear 110's) no one told me about prime, no one told me about water changes etc etc, since I started going to my new lfs (4 years now) set me on the right path... I've lost maybe 2 which was my fault as my glass lid fell into the tank and injured them, don't assume it was me I was new, went to a lfs that just wanted to sell sell sell, I don't run co2 I'm low tech, I'm going to post one embarrassing photo and two new photos so then maybe you can understand. 
First pic is even I first started second and third is the tank now























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

jrill said:


> I think your dreaming if you think your going to get pin point accuracy in any hobby test kit. The best we can hope for is approximate.


Very true but test strips are way off in my experience 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

